# Exterior House Paints/Mil Thickness



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

I was recently having a conversation with another painter and he stated that he only uses SW Duration or PPG's Permanizer because of the high volume solids and that he could one coat on exterior repaints. Now I'm a Regal guy and a "always 2 coats regardless" guy also but, I did pull up the TDS sheets on all 3 products and noticed that the volume solids on Regal is higher than both of the other products. They do however recommend a much higher wet film thickness on the Duration and Permanizer, I assume to get the one coat coverage. 

Now depending on the color, any exterior paint may require 2 coats but I was curious about the sag resistance some of you may see when using Regal? Is it specifically designed for 2 medium coats and will sag if you try and achieve the 5 to 7 mils say Duration has listed? I'm still 2 coating, I'm just curious.


----------



## SS_painting (Jan 11, 2020)

1 coat weathergaurd (the bare wood I primed, tinted to the finish).
2 coats will give the best protection of the substrate, and better colour retention.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

SS_painting said:


> 1 coat weathergaurd (the bare wood I primed, tinted to the finish).
> 2 coats will give the best protection of the substrate, and better colour retention.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, but I was asking about Regal.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

monarchski said:


> Ok, but I was asking about Regal.



2 coats of mooreguard will outlast 1 coat of duration. Just a fact.
If you want to try to one coat use regal high build (not the same resin as moroeguard) or Aura can be used as a high build coating.


----------



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> 2 coats of mooreguard will outlast 1 coat of duration. Just a fact.
> If you want to try to one coat use regal high build (not the same resin as moroeguard) or Aura can be used as a high build coating.


Oh I agree. Was just curious about the wet mil thickness capabilities of the Regal. Is the Regal High Build much more expensive?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

monarchski said:


> Oh I agree. Was just curious about the wet mil thickness capabilities of the Regal. Is the Regal High Build much more expensive?



Regal high build is less expensive than Moore guard maybe 5%. Of course that's because it doesn't have the same alkyd resin that makes mooreguard so good.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

The porosity of a given substrate is too subjective to only allow the recommended WFT. For example, a bare steel surface will allow a WFT to evaporate to the designed DFT, where as a bare wood substrate will absorb much of the paint film, requiring possibly several coats to build an appropriate DFT barrier that will facilitate the coating's intended performance.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Regarding brushing regal exterior, I feel it does not stretch far per brush load making you put it on heavier. We brush most exteriors so I’ve had many different substrates to apply it on. I’ve never checked the wft of any paint I’ve applied. That being said I think that is the best exterior paint on the market. (Moore series not available around me) I was also always a 2 coater. After switching to regal select high build (mostly low lusture) I would feel confident in one coat over similar colors.


----------



## juanvaldez (Sep 7, 2019)

Alls I know is my rep tried to tell me I had to apply at 4 mils per coat. I laughed as I know it isn’t possible.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Four thousands of an inch is a pretty thin WFT when you consider it dries to .002 mils DFT for a 50%SBV coating (un-thinned). It's doable.


----------



## juanvaldez (Sep 7, 2019)

Yeah I’m sure it’s doable, conditions must have to be absolutely perfect it seems. When I put my mil gauge on and it’s not even at 4 and it’s sagging down the wall, it doesn’t seem possible though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Interesting, I've never used a WFT gauge in 25years. Maybe I would in an industrial situation on something like machinery or a ship. Most often if your just brushing it on a house, you can kind of just go by feel. AKA, the paint tells you what to do.
i have no doubt that regal would cover in 1 coat, theoretically. But I feel the sheen wouldn't be quite right with just the one coat.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I have always single coated my exterior repaints with regular regal. Anything sprayed, anyway. Anything done by hand always gets two coats. You put it on nice and heavy, and the sheen is even. The trim always gets two or three coats, and its always the first to go, so Ive never felt a need to second coat while spraying. Maybe a quick light once over after backrolling though. And yes, I know thats not the 'proper' way to do it, but I inform my clients of my process, and I've seen my houses ten+ years later and they hold up well.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Interesting, I've never used a WFT gauge in 25years. Maybe I would in an industrial situation on something like machinery or a ship. Most often if your just brushing it on a house, you can kind of just go by feel. AKA, the paint tells you what to do.
> i have no doubt that regal would cover in 1 coat, theoretically. But I feel the sheen wouldn't be quite right with just the one coat.



I tried to find a WTF gauge once and local paint store guys first just looked confused and then said, "uh, we don't have any." Guess I do it by feel too.


For exteriors, I only get the one-coat mentality for economic purposes, but I'm not with it.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I only learned about a WFT and DFT mil gauge after about fifteen years of painting. Before that, painting was completely subjective to me, based solely on my perception of sight, sound, touch, and smell. The only data I ever read about a coating was the recoat time. And even then, the majority of the time I just went by touch. 

At least with a gauge, a quantifiable measure can be recorded and tracked to prevent liability. This is how critical infrastructure coating applications are approached by coating inspectors. Feelings just aren't good enough even though I believe my senses are calibrated.


----------



## SS_painting (Jan 11, 2020)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Interesting, I've never used a WFT gauge in 25years. Maybe I would in an industrial situation on something like machinery or a ship. Most often if your just brushing it on a house, you can kind of just go by feel. AKA, the paint tells you what to do.
> i have no doubt that regal would cover in 1 coat, theoretically. But I feel the sheen wouldn't be quite right with just the one coat.


That's the typical setting for both wet film, and dry film gauges. I've seen it only a few times in a commercial setting, but it was spec'd ahead of time, and in the contract. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

How about having to use a sling psychrometer every day to determine the dew point on a steel surface? Basically using a psychometric chart to verify you're applying a coating at 5 degrees F above dew point.


----------

